# Sigma Zoom 80-200mm f/4.5-5.6



## BKSPicture (May 23, 2014)

Did a review of the Sigma Zoom 80-200mm f/4.5-5.6 on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Chinon CEII Memotron and AGFA CINEREX (X-ray film)
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* [url]http://www.blog.bkspicture.com/review_Sigma_Zoom_80-200mm_f4.5-5.6.html[/URL]












* * * *


----------

